# Banned breed for sale (??)



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

must stop looking but anyway - does this dog look more AM bulldog Johnson lines to you or is she honestly that daft?

Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Clearly states it to be a Argentinian Mastiff - another name for a Dogo argentino. A banned breed in the UK.

Dogo Argentino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Does look like a dogo, there are some in the uk and there's proud breeders of them (Youtube is a great proof of that) 

I see "pitbulls" for sale, many people even prudly post that they are.

Recently someone in our local petshop had advertised Tosa Inu x Staff puppies for sale :scared:

Some people just don't care


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Hard to tell from that pic


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I have seen Tosa, Pitt Bull's and a few others for sale.

Fraggle said he spoke to a woman once with a Tosa, or so she said.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what are these?

american terriors in Queensbury on Freeads Classifieds - American Bulldog classifieds


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

dexter said:


> what are these?
> 
> american terriors in Queensbury on Freeads Classifieds - American Bulldog classifieds


I'm assuming that they are suggesting they are American Staffordshire Terriers. The pups markings look like them, the dam doesn't particuarly.

On a side note, what kind of retard has a litter of tiny pups in a rusty crate?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> I'm assuming that they are suggesting they are American Staffordshire Terriers. The pups markings look like them, the dam doesn't particuarly.
> 
> On a side note, what kind of retard has a litter of tiny pups in a rusty crate?


The same kind of retard that would breed them in the first place knowing they could be judged as type


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

the dog in that pic doesnt look like any breed I know so would hazzard a guess that it is a dogo


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Deleted post by me.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

it almost looks like a Dane to me with the head, the Johnsons Am Bulls have more bulldog or boxer like heads from what i've seen on Google Images. Doing the same search for a Dogo brings up a lot of dogs that look scarily like the one in the advert unfortunately


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

i would have said Dogo Argentino but this raises an interesting issue. 

If dog lovers such as us cannot identify the breed then what chance do the old bill and council types whose job is it to enforce the laws regarding the breeding and ownership of restriced breeds? I say this because i worry that dogs may get mistaken for say, an American Pit Bull and destroyed when they nothing of the sort.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

There have been cases of KC registered Staffies destroyed for being type


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> i would have said Dogo Argentino but this raises an interesting issue.
> 
> If dog lovers such as us cannot identify the breed then what chance do the old bill and council types whose job is it to enforce the laws regarding the breeding and ownership of restriced breeds? I say this because i worry that dogs may get mistaken for say, an American Pit Bull and destroyed when they nothing of the sort.


sadly alot of staffs are proclaimed pits and pts through it, but the pic of the "dogo" isnt the best


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Found the same ad on Preloved just now.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I hate the free ads and think advertising animals on free sites should be banned. These sites don't seem to vet the adverts they display and some are disgraceful.

While people can just click on the computer and place an ad they will continue to breed badly bred dogs and poor old joe public is conned again.

I have to steer clear of these site as they really upset me.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

how do u find these adverts i always look for pit bulls just out of interest but never find any lol


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> how do u find these adverts i always look for pit bulls just out of interest but never find any lol


i was browsing Mastiffs coz im nosy lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

This same ad that was on preloved has been taken down as of last night.


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

HI sorry to be such a dumb ass but i am naive when it comes to all this...what is a dogo and why are the AM banned? i have def lived in my own little world for too long........:confused1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

ddb2 said:


> HI sorry to be such a dumb ass but i am naive when it comes to all this...what is a dogo and why are the AM banned? i have def lived in my own little world for too long........:confused1:


There are four breeds banned in the Uk;

The Dogo Argentino/Argentinian Mastiff

















American Pitbull Terrier

















Tosa Inu/Japanese Fighting dog/Japanese Mastiff

















Fila brasileiro/Brazilian Mastiff

















They come under the DDA (Dangerous Dogs Act)
Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sadly it's not just the breeds that are banned but also the type, aka if the law thinks your dog looks like one then it can be taken away.


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you SpringerHuskey, sadly i have sat in my own world for too long and so am naive to all of this. :frown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Another daft question: Why do they crop the ears?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Oddball said:


> Another daft question: Why do they crop the ears?


Originally so they don't get ripped open in fights


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oddball said:


> Another daft question: Why do they crop the ears?





hawksport said:


> Originally so they don't get ripped open in fights


^this

and because it looks mean/vicious and is a breed standard in places like America.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

ddb2 said:


> Thank you SpringerHuskey, sadly i have sat in my own world for too long and so am naive to all of this. :frown:


Your welcome, many people do. I was an anti social kid and lived for dog breed books so by the age of 10 I knew all the banned breeds off by heart. It was not until the age of 16 I realized there's no bad breed just bad owners and by the age of 18 I wanted a pittie


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> ^this
> 
> and because it looks mean/vicious and is a breed standard in places like America.


cropping is optional not a requirement in AKC standards.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Snoringbear said:


> cropping is optional not a requirement in AKC standards.


I defiantly am tired, I knew that dunno why I thought it was the standard :lol: Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> I defiantly am tired, I knew that dunno why I thought it was the standard :lol: Thanks :thumbup:


I don't like the fact it's even an option, it should be banned everywhere


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> I don't like the fact it's even an option, it should be banned everywhere


I agree.

My mum asked me if Moose had his ears cropped!?! :confused1: I have no idea why she asked that either. I told he he is an American Bulldog not a sodding Pitt Bull


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Snoringbear said:


> I don't like the fact it's even an option, it should be banned everywhere


True, although I do like the look of it (at least in dobies) I don't agree with it and could never do it myself.


----------

